# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Kc doitsu kokai farm berakhir rabu 6 april 2016

## tropikal koi

*TROPIKAL KOI CENTRE KEEPING CONTEST DOITSU KOKAI FARM BERAKHIR RABU 6 APRIL 2016
*
 Jenis ikan yang dipilih untuk acara ini adalah Doitsu Showa dan Doitsu Kohaku yang diproduksi oleh *KOKAI Farm, Niigata, Japan*.
 Hanya dipilih sebanyak 42 ekor dengan size rata-rata 15-21 cm. semua sudah disertai sertifikat Dealer Tropikal Koi Centre.


*TUJUAN:

*

 Jenis Tategoi yang sangat sulit ditebak masa depannya menjadi unsur utama diadakannya event Keeping Contest ini.
  Melatih kejelian para calon Peserta KC untuk memilih dan memprediksi  koi pilihannya untuk merebut gelar Grand Champion pada ajang Keeping  Contest ini.
Keeping Skills sebuah tujuan untuk mengasah keahlian dalam merawat koi dalam hal ini jenis Doitsu.


*PERIODE:
*
 Tenggang waktu dilakukannya Keeping Contest ini adalah 6 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal  *15 April 2016 s/d 15 Oktober 2016*

*
HARGA menggunakan sistem Lelang*


Start from *Rp. 1.000.000*
 kenaikan kelipatan *Rp 100.000*

*
TATA CARA KEGIATAN KEEPING CONTEST :*


Photo-photo koi yang dikonteskan dapat dilihat di www.koi-s.org.

Pemilihan ikan akan di mulai sejak posting dan masa lelang pemilihan ikan akan berakhir pada hari *Rabu tanggal 6 April 2016 pk 21.00 waktu Server Koi-s* dengan cara mempostingkan pilihan ikan di http://www.koi-s.org
 "Note: Lelang diadakan dengan tidak ada perpanjangan waktu pada akhir penutupan".


Setelah koi dipilih dan lunas dibayar, maka koi akan dikirim dan dibesarkan di kolam masing-masing partisipan.

Tidak  ada batasan khusus tentang jenis kolam, volume air, jenis pakan yang  diberikan dll, sepenuhnya diserahkan kepada partisipan.

Jika  terjadi perubahan kepemilikan koi atau mati saat KC berlangsung, maka  koi tsb dinyatakan gugur dan tidak diikutkan dalam proses penjurian.

Partisipan  yang sudah mendaftar dan membayar lunas tidak dapat mengundurkan diri  dari kegiatan ini, dan uang pembayaran tidak dapat dikembalikan.

Selama  kegiatan KC berlangsung, peserta diperbolehkan melaporkan perkembangan  koi-nya melalui forum koi-s.org , dengan cara memposting photo koi tsb  setelah KC berlangsung.

Semua resiko yang berkaitan dengan masalah pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab peserta KC.

Tidak disarankan untuk melakukan operasi pembedahan (salon) dalam proses KC ini.

Semua partisipan wajib untuk memposting foto koinya di akhir periode untuk proses penjurian.

Semua peserta wajib memahami setiap peraturan dan memenuhi setiap agenda yang telah ditentukan oleh panitia.

Jika ada ketentuan lain, akan diumumkan kemudian.

*
TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI :*


Koi dipilih dengan mengikuti lelang berdasarkan photo yang di-upload di www.koi-s.org , forum dealer dan breeder.

Harga belum termasuk ongkos kirim, untuk ongkos kirim akan dikonfirmasikan lebih lanjut tergantung masing-masing tujuan kirim.

Koi yang telah dipilih oleh partisipan akan dikonfirmasi oleh pelaksana KC ini.

Setelah konfirmasi diberikan dan pembayaran sudah dilakukan, maka koi tsb menjadi hak sepenuhnya dari peserta KC.

Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara transfer ke rekening:
*Bank BCA cabang Lembang a/n Benny No ac 1371312388*
* Bank Mandiri cabang Lembang a/n Benny No ac 1320061219847*
 disertai dengan keterangan pembayaran nomor ikan yang didapat.

Bukti pembayaran juga bisa diforward melalui email ke [email protected]

*
TATA CARA PENYERAHAN DAN PENGIRIMAN KOI YANG TELAH DIPILIH :*


Pengiriman  dilakukan melalui beberapa pilihan courier antara lain: pesawat udara (  Lion Air Cargo, Garuda Cargo), Kereta Api( Herona Express, Lintas  Nusantara Express) atau Baraya travel.

Untuk wilayah Bandung bisa diambil sendiri di Tropikal Koi Centre.

*
TATA CARA PENJURIAN :*


Juri : Ditentukan di Akhir Event

Untuk  Keseragaman dan juga dengan maksud untuk memudahkan penjurian, maka  Panitia memutuskan untuk setiap Foto koi yang diposting oleh peserta KC,  diwajibkan menggunakan bak ukur , dan posisi kepala koi menghadap ke  bawah, disertai ukuran panjangnya saat difoto (meteran bak ukur di kiri,  sedangkan ikan di sisi kanan) dan juga wajib mengirimkan video durasi  maks 1 menit ke email: [email protected] yang akan di posting di youtube sebagai materi penilaian lainnya

Keputusan juri bersifat mutlak dan tidak dapat diganggu gugat

*
AGENDA:*


 06 April 2016 (21:00PM) : Penutupan lelang ikan secara serempak @ www.koi-s.org

 07 April 2016  15 April 2016 : Masa pembayaran & pengambilan/pengiriman ikan.

 15 April 2016  15 Oktober 2016 : Periode Keeping Contest

 15  20 Oktober 2016 : Masa penyerahan foto keadaan terakhir koi peserta KC

 21  28 Oktober 2016 : Periode penjurian dan penentuan serta Pengumuman

*
Pemenang*


Hadiah:

JUARA 1 :* 5%* dari total ikan terjual

JUARA 2 : *3%* dari total ikan terjual

JUARA 3 :* 2%* dari total ikan terjual

Keeping Contest ini sepenuhnya di dukung oleh Tropikal Koi Centre, dan KOI-S.org
 10% dari hasil penjualan akan diserahkan kepada KOI-S.

*
CONTACT PERSON :*

Untuk keterangan lebih lanjut bisa menghubungi :

*
TROPIKAL KOI CENTRE*
* Jl Karmel 1 no 108, Lembang, Bandung, Jawa Barat*

*CP 1 Benny Gunawan : WA 087823850888 / BB PIN: 5B4993D1*
* CP 2 Soni : WA 08156073092 /BB PIN: 5e3fb0b9*
* CP 3 Miftah : WA 089662226168 / BB PIN: 5358abe0*


SELAMAT MEMILIH DAN SELAMAT BERPARTISIPASI


SALAM
 Tropikal Koi Centre


Start!!


No 01 byRp 1.000.000
 No 02 byRp 1.000.000
 No 03 byRp 1.000.000
 No 04 byRp 1.000.000
 No 05 byRp 1.000.000
 No 06 byRp 1.000.000
 No 07 byRp 1.000.000
 No 08 byRp 1.000.000
 No 09 byRp 1.000.000
 No 10 byRp 1.000.000
 No 11 byRp 1.000.000
 No 12 byRp 1.000.000
 No 13 byRp 1.000.000
 No 14 byRp 1.000.000
 No 15 byRp 1.000.000
 No 16 byRp 1.000.000
 No 17 byRp 1.000.000
 No 18 byRp 1.000.000
 No 19 byRp 1.000.000
 No 20 byRp 1.000.000
 No 21 byRp 1.000.000
 No 22 byRp 1.000.000
 No 23 byRp 1.000.000
 No 24 byRp 1.000.000
 No 25 byRp 1.000.000
 No 26 byRp 1.000.000
 No 27 byRp 1.000.000
 No 28 byRp 1.000.000
 No 29 byRp 1.000.000
 No 30 byRp 1.000.000
 No 31 byRp 1.000.000
 No 32 byRp 1.000.000
 No 33 byRp 1.000.000
 No 34 byRp 1.000.000
 No 35 byRp 1.000.000
 No 36 byRp 1.000.000
 No 37 byRp 1.000.000
 No 38 byRp 1.000.000
 No 39 byRp 1.000.000
 No 40 byRp 1.000.000
 No 41 byRp 1.000.000
 No 42 byRp 1.000.000

----------


## hero

Mantab Om Benny.....ada foto satuannya? Video kalau ada jg boleh....

----------


## tropikal koi

Foto satuannya ada Om, mau dikirim via apa? kita ada WA dan BBM.

----------


## tropikal koi

> Mantab Om Benny.....ada foto satuannya? Video kalau ada jg boleh....


berikut vidionya om :

----------


## tropikal koi

NOTE [ralat] : NOMOR 1 CANCEL [bukan Doitsu Showa tapi Showa biasa]

----------


## hero

Pertama : OB no.8,9,11 dan 33 Om Beni...

----------


## stanleyjr.private

No.3 = 1,0 jt

----------


## tropikal koi

REPORT SEMENTARA :

No 01 Cancelled
 No 02 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 03 by Om "stanleyjr.private" Rp 1.000.000
 No 04 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 05 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 06 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 07 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 08 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
 No 09 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
 No 10 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 11 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
 No 12 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 13 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 14 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 15 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 16 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 17 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 18 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 19 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 20 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 21 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 22 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 23 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 24 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 25 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 26 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 27 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 28 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 29 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 30 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 31 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 32 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 33 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
 No 34 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 35 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 36 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 37 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 38 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 39 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 40 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 41 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 42 by……………Rp 1.000.000

Thanks a lot Om "Hero" dan Om "stanleyjr.private" sudah mengawali Bid di KC ini.

Ayo yang lainnya jangan sampai ketinggalan, ikan yang Om menangkan nanti bisa di ambil pas Kontes Koi-s di JKT. Ayo Om ikutan...  :Director:  :Director:

----------


## brandonice

NO 41: OB om

----------


## tropikal koi

> NO 41: OB om


siap Om.  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## tropikal koi

REPORT SEMENTARA :

No 01 Cancelled
 No 02 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 03 by Om "stanleyjr.private" Rp 1.000.000
 No 04 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 05 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 06 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 07 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 08 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
 No 09 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
 No 10 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 11 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
 No 12 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 13 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 14 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 15 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 16 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 17 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 18 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 19 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 20 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 21 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 22 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 23 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 24 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 25 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 26 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 27 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 28 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 29 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 30 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 31 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 32 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 33 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
 No 34 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 35 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 36 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 37 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 38 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 39 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 40 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 41 by Om "Brandonice" Rp 1.000.000
 No 42 by……………Rp 1.000.000

Thanks a lot Om "Brandonice" sudah ikut mengawali Bid di KC ini.

Ayo yang lainnya jangan sampai ketinggalan, ikan yang Om menangkan nanti  bisa di ambil pas Kontes Koi-s di JKT. Ayo Om ikutan...  :Director:  :Director:

----------


## tropikal koi

Ayo Om-Om sekalian yang belum ikutan nge-Bid, mari segera ikutan Om, waktu akhir sampai hari rabu. Untuk yang akan mengikuti kontes Kois di JKT bisa sekalian kita bawa ikannya nanti Om.  :Yo:  :Yo:  Thank you.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

AntiSelamat datang kembali Om. Saya mau menantang sifu master DL diajang KC DOitsu ini.
bahkan Akan Saya ikut sertakan pula untuk KC Fun ke 4 nanti.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 3 Dan 42

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> AntiSelamat datang kembali Om. Saya mau menantang sifu master DL diajang KC DOitsu ini.
> bahkan Akan Saya ikut sertakan pula untuk KC Fun ke 4 nanti.





> No. 3 Dan 42


no 39 dan 41

----------


## tropikal koi

om Slamet muncul..om Dony jadi tertantang ne...🙏

Thanks om Slamet dan om Dony untuk bid nya...😬

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Import tak gentar, Om.

----------


## tropikal koi

Update :

No 01 Cancelled
 No 02 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 03 by Om "Slamet Kurniawan" Rp 1.100.000
 No 04 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 05 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 06 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 07 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 08 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
 No 09 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
 No 10 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 11 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
 No 12 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 13 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 14 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 15 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 16 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 17 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 18 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 19 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 20 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 21 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 22 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 23 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 24 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 25 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 26 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 27 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 28 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 29 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 30 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 31 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 32 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 33 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
 No 34 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 35 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 36 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 37 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 38 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 39 by Om "Doni Lesmana" Rp 1.000.000
 No 40 by……………Rp 1.000.000
 No 41 by Om "Doni Lesmana" Rp 1.100.000
 No 42 by Om "Slamet Kurniawan" Rp 1.000.000

Ayo yang lainnya jangan sampai ketinggalan, ikan yang Om menangkan nanti   bisa juga di ambil pas Kontes Koi-s di JKT. Ayo Om ikutan...  :Director:  :Director:

----------


## tropikal koi

REPORT SEMENTARA :

No 01 Cancelled
No 02 byRp 1.000.000
No 03 by Om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.000.000
No 04 byRp 1.000.000
No 05 byRp 1.000.000
No 06 byRp 1.000.000
No 07 byRp 1.000.000
No 08 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 10 byRp 1.000.000
No 11 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 12 byRp 1.000.000
No 13 byRp 1.000.000
No 14 byRp 1.000.000
No 15 byRp 1.000.000
No 16 byRp 1.000.000
No 17 byRp 1.000.000
No 18 byRp 1.000.000
No 19 byRp 1.000.000
No 20 byRp 1.000.000
No 21 byRp 1.000.000
No 22 byRp 1.000.000
No 23 byRp 1.000.000
No 24 byRp 1.000.000
No 25 byRp 1.000.000
No 26 byRp 1.000.000
No 27 byRp 1.000.000
No 28 byRp 1.000.000
No 29 byRp 1.000.000
No 30 byRp 1.000.000
No 31 byRp 1.000.000
No 32 byRp 1.000.000
No 33 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 34 byRp 1.000.000
No 35 byRp 1.000.000
No 36 byRp 1.000.000
No 37 byRp 1.000.000
No 38 byRp 1.000.000
No 39 by Om "Dony Lesmana"Rp 1.000.000
No 40 byRp 1.000.000
No 41 by Om "Dony Lesmana" Rp 1.000.000
No 42 by om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.100.000

----------


## Monggalana

38 1 jt om ben

----------


## Monggalana

12 sama 16 kyk sama ya om ben

----------


## tropikal koi

> 12 sama 16 kyk sama ya om ben


Duhh,,,  :Doh:  :Doh:  iya Om salah foto, thanks y Om sudah di infoin.  :Peace:  :Yo:  Thanks juga Om sudah nge-Bid  :Yo:

----------


## tropikal koi

(monday) REPORT SEMENTARA :

No 01 CANCELLED
No 02 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 03 by Om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.000.000
No 04 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 05 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 06 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 07 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 08 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 10 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 11 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 12 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 13 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 14 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 15 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 16 CANCELLED
No 17 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 18 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 19 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 20 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 21 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 22 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 23 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 24 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 25 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 26 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 27 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 28 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 29 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 30 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 31 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 32 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 33 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 34 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 35 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 36 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 37 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 38 by Om "Monggalana" Rp 1.000.000
No 39 by Om "Dony Lesmana"Rp 1.000.000
No 40 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 41 by Om "Dony Lesmana" Rp 1.000.000
No 42 by om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.100.000

----------


## Iwanchiwonk

Om beny ikutan no 17 di ob

----------


## Iwanchiwonk

Om ralat salah no maksud sy no 20 di ob dl,yng 17 gak jd salah liat,maklum bangun tidur hee

----------


## tropikal koi

monday) REPORT SEMENTARA :

No 01 CANCELLED
No 02 byRp 1.000.000
No 03 by Om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.000.000
No 04 byRp 1.000.000
No 05 byRp 1.000.000
No 06 byRp 1.000.000
No 07 byRp 1.000.000
No 08 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 10 byRp 1.000.000
No 11 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 12 byRp 1.000.000
No 13 byRp 1.000.000
No 14 byRp 1.000.000
No 15 byRp 1.000.000
No 16 CANCELLED
No 17 byRp 1.000.000
No 18 byRp 1.000.000
No 19 byRp 1.000.000
No 20 by Om "Ivanchiwonk"Rp 1.000.000
No 21 byRp 1.000.000
No 22 byRp 1.000.000
No 23 byRp 1.000.000
No 24 byRp 1.000.000
No 25 byRp 1.000.000
No 26 byRp 1.000.000
No 27 byRp 1.000.000
No 28 byRp 1.000.000
No 29 byRp 1.000.000
No 30 byRp 1.000.000
No 31 byRp 1.000.000
No 32 byRp 1.000.000
No 33 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 34 byRp 1.000.000
No 35 byRp 1.000.000
No 36 byRp 1.000.000
No 37 byRp 1.000.000
No 38 by Om "Monggalana" Rp 1.000.000
No 39 by Om "Dony Lesmana"Rp 1.000.000
No 40 byRp 1.000.000
No 41 by Om "Dony Lesmana" Rp 1.100.000
No 42 by om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.100.000

----------


## Kamisuka.koi

Test ........

----------


## kong

No 11 : 1.100.000

----------


## tropikal koi

REPORT SEMENTARA :

No 01 CANCELLED
No 02 byRp 1.000.000
No 03 by Om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.000.000
No 04 byRp 1.000.000
No 05 byRp 1.000.000
No 06 byRp 1.000.000
No 07 byRp 1.000.000
No 08 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 10 byRp 1.000.000
No 11 by Om "Kong" Rp 1.100.000
No 12 byRp 1.000.000
No 13 byRp 1.000.000
No 14 byRp 1.000.000
No 15 byRp 1.000.000
No 16 CANCELLED
No 17 byRp 1.000.000
No 18 byRp 1.000.000
No 19 byRp 1.000.000
No 20 by Om "Iwanchiwonk"Rp 1.000.000
No 21 byRp 1.000.000
No 22 byRp 1.000.000
No 23 byRp 1.000.000
No 24 byRp 1.000.000
No 25 byRp 1.000.000
No 26 byRp 1.000.000
No 27 byRp 1.000.000
No 28 byRp 1.000.000
No 29 byRp 1.000.000
No 30 byRp 1.000.000
No 31 byRp 1.000.000
No 32 byRp 1.000.000
No 33 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 34 byRp 1.000.000
No 35 byRp 1.000.000
No 36 byRp 1.000.000
No 37 byRp 1.000.000
No 38 by Om "Monggalana" Rp 1.000.000
No 39 by Om "Dony Lesmana"Rp 1.000.000
No 40 byRp 1.000.000
No 41 by Om "Dony Lesmana" Rp 1.100.000
No 42 by om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.100.000

----------


## tropikal koi

> Test ........


Mari Om, di tunggu Bid-nya  ::

----------


## tropikal koi

> No 11 : 1.100.000


Thanks Om Kong  ::

----------


## tropikal koi

:Director:  :Director:  Ayo Om-Om, sahabat dan kawan-kawan sekalian yang belum ikut KC ini, segera ikuti... batas akhir sampai besok malam jam 21:00. ayo ayo ditunggu...  :Director:   ::

----------


## brandonice

Om Donny, permisi2 newbie mau bid no 41 lagi: 1.200.000

----------


## tropikal koi

[UPDATE] REPORT SEMENTARA :

No 01 CANCELLED
No 02 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 03 by Om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.000.000
No 04 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 05 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 06 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 07 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 08 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 10 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 11 by Om "Kong" Rp 1.100.000
No 12 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 13 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 14 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 15 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 16 CANCELLED
No 17 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 18 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 19 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 20 by Om "Iwanchiwonk"Rp 1.000.000
No 21 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 22 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 23 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 24 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 25 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 26 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 27 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 28 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 29 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 30 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 31 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 32 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 33 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 34 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 35 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 36 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 37 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 38 by Om "Monggalana" Rp 1.000.000
No 39 by Om "Dony Lesmana"Rp 1.000.000
No 40 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 41 by Om "Brandonice" Rp 1.200.000
No 42 by om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.100.000

----------


## tropikal koi

> Om Donny, permisi2 newbie mau bid no 41 lagi: 1.200.000


oke Om "Brandonice" ... sipp... Thanks tambahan Bid-nya...  ::   ::

----------


## hero

Om Beni, biar lbh ramai tampilin foto2 satuannya biar lbh jelas...

----------


## tropikal koi



----------


## tropikal koi

> Om Beni, biar lbh ramai tampilin foto2 satuannya biar lbh jelas...


Sorry Om Hero dan semuanya, sudah saya usahakan upload foto single-nya tapi gagal terus. gambar tidak muncul.

----------


## tropikal koi

:Director:  AYO yang belum sempat ikut KC ini di tunggu sampai malam nanti jam 21:00 - KLIK LINK INI untuk melihat single pict-nya... https://goo.gl/yXqz2e thanks..

----------


## wen

ikutan om, no.5 1jt

----------


## tropikal koi

[UPDATE] REPORT SEMENTARA :

No 01 CANCELLED
No 02 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 03 by Om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.000.000
No 04 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 05 by Om "Wen" Rp 1.000.000
No 06 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 07 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 08 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 10 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 11 by Om "Kong" Rp 1.100.000
No 12 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 13 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 14 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 15 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 16 CANCELLED
No 17 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 18 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 19 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 20 by Om "Iwanchiwonk"Rp 1.000.000
No 21 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 22 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 23 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 24 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 25 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 26 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 27 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 28 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 29 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 30 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 31 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 32 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 33 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 34 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 35 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 36 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 37 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 38 by Om "Monggalana" Rp 1.000.000
No 39 by Om "Dony Lesmana"Rp 1.000.000
No 40 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 41 by Om "Brandonice" Rp 1.200.000
No 42 by om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.100.000

----------


## tropikal koi

> ikutan om, no.5 1jt


oke Om Wen, terima kasih sudah ikutan nge-Bid  :Thumb:

----------


## tropikal koi

Masih ada waktu 1 Jam ke depan, mari mari yang belum ikutan ditunggu Om,,,  :Director:   ::

----------


## Iwanchiwonk

Om ben peserta segini, kcnya di lanjut?

----------


## tropikal koi

[UPDATE] REPORT AKHIR :

No 01 CANCELLED
No 02 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 03 by Om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.000.000
No 04 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 05 by Om "Wen" Rp 1.000.000
No 06 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 07 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 08 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 10 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 11 by Om "Kong" Rp 1.100.000
No 12 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 13 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 14 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 15 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 16 CANCELLED
No 17 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 18 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 19 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 20 by Om "Iwanchiwonk"Rp 1.000.000
No 21 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 22 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 23 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 24 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 25 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 26 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 27 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 28 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 29 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 30 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 31 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 32 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 33 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 34 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 35 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 36 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 37 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 38 by Om "Monggalana" Rp 1.000.000
No 39 by Om "Dony Lesmana"Rp 1.000.000
No 40 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 41 by Om "Brandonice" Rp 1.200.000
No 42 by om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.100.000

Selamat Untuk Semua yang sudah menang di Tahap lelang ini, untuk pengiriman dan pembayaran akan kami informasikan besok via PM. Thanks All.  ::

----------


## tropikal koi

> Om ben peserta segini, kcnya di lanjut?


Closed Om Iwan

----------


## tropikal koi

> 12 sama 16 kyk sama ya om ben


Sorry om, untuk konfirmasinya kami tidak bisa kirimkan via PM, PM om Monggalana penuh, tidak terkirim. Di tunggu konfirmasinya ya Om via nomor dan pin BB yang tertera diatas. Thanks.

----------


## tropikal koi

Congratulations  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb: 

No 03 by Om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.000.000

No 05 by Om "Wen" Rp 1.000.000

No 08 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000
No 33 by Om "Hero" Rp 1.000.000

No 11 by Om "Kong" Rp 1.100.000

No 20 by Om "Iwanchiwonk"Rp 1.000.000

No 38 by Om "Monggalana" Rp 1.000.000

No 39 by Om "Dony Lesmana"Rp 1.000.000

No 41 by Om "Brandonice" Rp 1.200.000

No 42 by om "Slametkurniawan" Rp 1.100.000


Selamat Untuk Semua yang sudah menang di Tahap lelang ini, ditunggu konfirmasinya ya Om, ikan bisa diambil pas event KOI's di kemayoran JKT. Thanks.

----------


## hero

Om Benny, kapan ya penjuriannya Ikan KC ini.....?

----------


## Iwanchiwonk

Ko gak ada yang upload ya,pada kmn ya?

----------


## Iwanchiwonk

Om beny bbnya qo gak aktif

----------


## Iwanchiwonk

Ya akhirnya juara di kolam masing2,hahaha

----------


## tropikal koi

*Kepada seluruh peserta Keeping Contest Doitsu Kokai Farm Tropikal Koi Centre per. 15 April 2016 -15 Oktober 2016, Kami ucapkan permohonan Maaf yang sebesar-besarnya karena dalam hal ini Kami telat melaksanakan babak akhir kontes yakni masa penjurian, masa penjurian ini seharusnya dilaksanakan pada tanggal 15 – 28 Oktober 2016, dengan agenda awal melakukan proses pengumpulan foto dan video. Semoga seluruh peserta memaafkan keluputan kami atas hal ini.


Untuk selanjutnya Kami mengumumkan kepada seluruh peserta Keeping Contest Doitsu Kokai Farm untuk mempersiapkan Ikan yang akan mengikuti penjurian dan berikut ini agenda beserta penjelasannya :
1)      Masa Pengumpulan Foto dan Video
-Dilaksanakan mulai tanggal 01 s/d 05 November 2016
-Foto koi yang diposting oleh peserta KC, diwajibkan menggunakan bak ukur, dan posisi kepala koi menghadap ke bawah, disertai ukuran panjangnya saat difoto (meteran bak ukur di kiri, sedangkan ikan di sisi kanan)
-video dengan durasi min. 30 detik yang memperlihatkan seluruh bagian tubuh Koi. Video bisa dikirim ke email: [email protected] atau peserta bisa langsung upload sendiri ke Youtube dan mempostingkannya di Thread ini bersamaan dengan foto.

2)      Masa Penjurian
-Dilaksanakan mulai tanggal 06 s/d 10 November 2016
-Keputusan juri bersifat mutlak dan tidak dapat diganggu gugat

3)      Pengumuman Pemenang
- Dilaksanakan tanggal 11 November 2016 Pukul 20:00 WIB.

Demikian Agenda yang sudah kami tetapkan, semoga berjalan dengan lancar dan mari kepada para peserta ditunggu hasil keeping terbaiknya. Terima kasih.

----------


## tropikal koi

> Ya akhirnya juara di kolam masing2,hahaha


Maaf banget Om telat. Sekarang sudah kami infokan dan tahap pengumpulan foto & video mulai tanggal 1-5 November om. mari Om, ditunggu hasil keeping terbaiknya. terima kasih.

----------


## tropikal koi

> Om Benny, kapan ya penjuriannya Ikan KC ini.....?


Mohon maaf Om Kami telat. Untuk pengumpulan foto dan videonya mulai hari ini Om sampai tanggal 5 November. mari om, ditunggu hasil keeping terbaiknya. terima kasih.

----------


## Monggalana

Kohaku doitsu 41cm..

Video

----------


## tropikal koi

terima Kasih Om, Monggalana sudah mengirimkan hasil keepingnya. 

- kami masih menunggu hasil keeping yang lainnya.

----------


## tropikal koi

> *Kepada seluruh peserta Keeping Contest Doitsu Kokai Farm Tropikal Koi Centre per. 15 April 2016 -15 Oktober 2016, Kami ucapkan permohonan Maaf yang sebesar-besarnya karena dalam hal ini Kami telat melaksanakan babak akhir kontes yakni masa penjurian, masa penjurian ini seharusnya dilaksanakan pada tanggal 15 – 28 Oktober 2016, dengan agenda awal melakukan proses pengumpulan foto dan video. Semoga seluruh peserta memaafkan keluputan kami atas hal ini.
> 
> 
> Untuk selanjutnya Kami mengumumkan kepada seluruh peserta Keeping Contest Doitsu Kokai Farm untuk mempersiapkan Ikan yang akan mengikuti penjurian dan berikut ini agenda beserta penjelasannya :
> 1)      Masa Pengumpulan Foto dan Video
> -Dilaksanakan mulai tanggal *01 s/d 10 November 2016*
> -Foto koi yang diposting oleh peserta KC, diwajibkan menggunakan bak ukur, dan posisi kepala koi menghadap ke bawah, disertai ukuran panjangnya saat difoto (meteran bak ukur di kiri, sedangkan ikan di sisi kanan)
> -video dengan durasi min. 30 detik yang memperlihatkan seluruh bagian tubuh Koi. Video bisa dikirim ke email: [email protected] atau peserta bisa langsung upload sendiri ke Youtube dan mempostingkannya di Thread ini bersamaan dengan foto.
> 
> ...


*RALAT :* *Perubahan Waktu Terakhir, Karena masih belum semua peserta melampirkan hasil keepingnya. Mari, kami tunggu. Jika melebihi waktu diatas kami anggap telah mengundurkan diri.*

terima kasih.

----------


## tropikal koi

Berikut hasil keeping Om "Hero" yang dikirimkan via Phone :

----------


## tropikal koi

Berikut Video hasil Keeping Ome "Hero" yang dikirimkan via phone : 

KC dengan NOMOR KOI 8,9, dan 33

----------


## tropikal koi



----------


## tropikal koi

Selamat Sore,

Terima kasih untuk yang telah bersedia mengikutkan ikan hasil keepingnya di babak akhir ini, yaitu penjurian. Penjurian ini akan dinilai oleh Mr. Hiroshi Toyama. Dan pengumuman hasil penjurian akan diumumkan tanggal 15 November 2016. 

Terima Kasih,
Tropikal Koi

----------


## tropikal koi

PENGUMUMAN PEMENANG 

INI HASIL PENILAIAN JURI YANG KAMI TUNJUK, BERIKUT INI SCREENSHOTNYA :

1. 



2.



3.




DEMIKIAN PENGUMUMAN INI KAMI BUAT, SELAMAT KEPADA PEMEMANG KC INI, ATAS PARTISIPASI SEMUANYA KAMI UCAPKAN TERIMA KASIH. DAN KAMI MOHON MAAF ATAS KEKURANGAN KAMI.



REGARDS,

TROPIKAL KOI CENTRE


*Kepada pemenang diharap menghubungi kami melalui WA : 087823850888

----------


## ipaul888

selamat kepada para pemenang

----------

